# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Auberge Petite Anse of Provincetown?

## DaveM

Anyone have a suggestion for simple lodging in Provicetown, MA? Never been; looking for the Auberge equivalent or so.

Beaches and scenery look magnificent on Google Earth.

Much thanks.

Dave

----------


## MIke R

I sent you a PM....perhaps Theresa can  weigh in on where she stayed which lOoked nice in an Auberge kind of way....when you get into town look me up on the wharf by the CeeJay and I will give you the scoop on dining and beaches...do NOT mniss a dinner at Front Street

----------


## KevinS

Dave,

I've tried four places in Provincetown, the Masthead, the Provincetown Inn, the Cape Colony, and the Surfside.  The Cape Colony and the Surfside are the only two that I've stayed at more than once, and my preference is the Surfside.  

The best site for a list of the various types of accommodations is from the  Chamber of Commerce.

----------


## Theresa

We stayed at the Inn at the Moors, on the edge of town.  Accomodations were simple and clean, and within walking distance to nightlife.

We enjoyed heading to the beach in the morning, and then enjoying a sunset cocktail at the pool before having dinner in town.

One evening, we broke out a bottle of champagne on the balcony and felt like were were all alone in the world.

If Auberge is your speed, Inn at the Moors will suit you fine.

----------


## DaveM

Thanks to all. We'll start at the PTown Inn for a couple of nights and see where the experience (and availability) takes us from there . . .

Any beach suggestions? I'm mostly using Google Earth and it looks hard to go wrong.

Again, my thanks.

Dave

----------


## MIke R

take the Flyers shuttle to Long Point beach...you cant get there unless you walk 3 miles or take the shuttle so the beaches are consequently fairly empty.....and Race Point Beach is nice in the morning...avoid Herring Cove Beach..its a zoo....

and don't miss dinner at Front Street!!!!!

Bubulas by the Bay is good..

Lobster Pot is a zoo but the Top of the Pot is a good bar for Happy Hour..

Townsend Seafood is excellent value nd great food....

Fanizzi's is a wonderful joint on the water in the East End....good food..great atmosphere 

lots of tourists traps abound....this is my 25th summer here and also I lived here full time for 6 of those years so anything else??...fire away..there isn't much I dont know about this wonderful little seashore town like no other you will ever see...

----------


## MIke R

Race Point Beach

----------


## MIke R

among some of the biggest dunes in this country.....I know a really nice hike into the dunes that most tourists cant find if that is something you might be interested I will show you the very hidden entrance to it when you are here...

----------


## DaveM

Wow; great pics, Mike and thanks . . .

If the schedule holds we'll try to pop in tomorrow afternoon.

----------


## MIke R

I have the night trip so  I will be  around the boat from 530 to 6...

----------


## DaveM

Thanks again to everyone for great suggestions. My wife, Vicki, and I just returned from our first visit to Provincetown. Wow - fantastic place! Beautiful beaches, compact, clean and seemingly safe - so walkable, abundant sophisticated restaurants and galleries, National Seashore views, can be done inexpensively, and reachable by car. A great tide-me-over destination for SBH fans.

Mike, sorry we missed you -- we stopped by a few times and hopefully Joanna gave you our Hello message. I didn't realize the Cee Jay was a boat; thought it was a store and meeting would be easier. We'll be back I am sure and do better next time. We did take most of your fun suggestions.

Beachcomber on the way up in Wellfleet -- a blast and beautifully set in the bluffs overlooking a dramatic and lively beach. Quick checkin at Ptown Inn, which was simple and just right for us. Front Street for dinner; delicious and packed. 

Friday was a ride into town followed a bigger than expected bike ride through Race Point and herring Cove dunes - hot but scenic for sure. Pool restoreed us. Then Race Point beach for the afternoon - a classic beauty, with suprisingly clear blue-green water the likes of which I have not seen north of mid Keys, FL. A magnificent anchor to the whole of Ptown! Our first ever whale watching late afternoon with perfect sunset to boot; nine humpbacks showing off for a fascinating hour or so. Really fun. Tasty (and potent) drinks at Pepe's by the water then cozy dinner at Jimmys (michaels?) Hideaway. Another winner and not pricey. Dessert from a bakery across the street still open at 1130ish, then easy stroll home. 

Next day fun lunch at hoppin' Fanizzi's (waterfront again) then back to Race Point for stormier yet fun conditions. Stroll to town again Sat eve for more drinks from Pepe's, then dinner can't recall the name, upscale french Italian in East end. Cool art and modern space not betrayed the white coloial exterior. Fun and ecelctic crowd.

Sunday was back to Wellfleet for a stormy but rockin day split between the beach and the Beachcomber cheering on Spain! This is quite a bar. Then on to friends in Barnsatble. What a difference between the Ptown area and the lower parts of the Cape. Really no comparison.

Can't wait to return, and once again, our thanks for all the suggestions that turned out so well for us.

Dave and Vic

----------


## MIke R

Excellent!!..yes they told me you stopped by...I also understand you went whale watching on the Dolphin 8....a boat I used to run - now run by a fine young captain who was my 1st mate  for many years on that very boat you were on...hope you had a great whale watch...

I am glad you loved our little seashore slice of heaven out here...its always nice to hear the views of the newbie to this place...

----------


## MIke R

PS...I am banned from going to the Beachcomber unless I am with my wife...for very good reasons...loooooong history with that joint..LOL

one of the greatest seashore bars out there for sure

----------


## MIke R

> . What a difference between the Ptown area and the lower parts of the Cape. Really no comparison.



yep....the _real_ Cape starts in Wellfleet

----------


## MIke R

> A great tide-me-over destination for SBH fans.



totally agree.... coincidentally, I happened to say that in another thread today regarding living in the moment....but you risk getting publicly stoned to death for that comment in here....  :Big Grin:   :crazy:

----------


## DaveM

If one created an index that measured outright fun, but also took into account other considerations such as cost, ease of access, etc. (perhaps we'll call it The Pleasure Index), Provincetown would be way, way high.

But it for us was more than a great combination of characteristics. The sheer compactness of the region really makes it feel like all of the various separate aspects (beaches, beach bars, boating, dining, charming downtown, shopping, art, music . . .) are still part of one simple-to-enjoy community. 

I really can't think of anywhere in the East (lots in Europe), except maybe Charleston, SC, that has this at such a high quality level, yet also high ease-of-use and affordably.

----------


## andynap

> I really can't think of anywhere in the East



Newport and Bar Harbor come to mind.

----------


## DaveM

Thanks, Andy -- good to know. Never been to Bar Harbor. Are there equal beaches with Beachcomber type restos on them in Newport? If so I may have to revisit as it's even closer for us.

And Mike, I forgot to mention the amazing seared tuna from very experienced Dave at the raw bar at the Beachcomber. Really . . . we've all had exceptionally good fresh tuna, but this was truly some of the best I've EVER had; and most unexpected in the party setting.

----------


## MIke R

boy oh boy if you cant get fresh tuna here you are really in trouble...I get so much of it I get sick of it.....glad you enjoyed it....this town is ass deep in  truly great fresh seafood 365/24/7

Newport and Bar Harbor are great choices as well and offer a lot, I truly love them both, but no where near the beaches we got here...

----------


## MIke R

was the "upscale Italian " joint in the east end perhaps Ciros and Sals

----------


## DaveM

Vic thinks Dalla Cucina (?)

----------


## MIke R

yeah..brand new place..dont know much about it...Front Street has such incredible Italian ( and being raised on homemade Italian food, I say that about very few places...) I cant imagine wanting to  go anywhere else..but it sounds like you hit all the great places..love Fanizzis.... its where I met the love of my life

----------


## Dennis

> its where I met the love of my life



I thought you met Martin in St Barths?

----------


## MIke R

LMAO....he is my mistress....not the love of my life

----------


## DaveM

> it sounds like you hit all the great places..



Good to know . . . but we may need a few more ideas if we return in August with our two boys (11 and 13).

And I too could see Fanizzi's easily becoming a repeat hangout -- especially that nice bar with view and discrete TV for selected stuff like the Tour de France when it's passing through Provence (as today).

----------


## MIke R

well you can still hit Bubulas by the Bay which is terrific...Cafe Edwege for breakfast or dinner is always very good..I just had a magnificent breakfast this morning at Devons and his dinner menu looked very very good too...Devon is an old friend and former customer of my little cafe in town when I had it, and is a regular customer on the boat, and he is getting this little place of his off the ground and going.....interesting that you mention Pepe's...it was a darling of the circuit back in the day...fell off the map...and from what I hear, is making  big comeback...


Fannizis was THE local bar and pub throughout most of the 80's and 90's when it was called Puccis harborside....still a good place but it has lost the local trade somewhat

----------


## MIke R

and if the boys want to go fishing with me on the boat while you two have some alone time in town...don't hesitate...I'll take good care of them...might even put them to work..LOL

----------


## DaveM

Thanks for the offer and suggestion, Mike. We'll keep you posted in we're coming up. Quick related story:

Our family is not a fishing family. Despite this, I like to get out on the water any way possible and thought maybe we'd enjoy a half day private fishing charter during a trip to Block Island six or seven years ago. Ya' know -- the crew will help us do everything, we'll "learn" about fishing, it'll be fun, scenic, easy, etc. So we book the trip and are eager for the next morning's adventure. Well, the good news is I was 25% correct - in our family of four, I personally enjoyed the trip quite a bit. But from here it goes steeply downhil, quickly.

Turns out to be a very foggy day, with quiet but rolling seas conditions. So the sightseeing element is immediately out the  window. And the boat is a diesel with lots of fumes. Now, my wife is usually a very good sport; but it didn't take long before she was getting sick over the side. My older son also turned green and got sick after a while. Meanwhile the crew is trying to both show us how to fish and make our trip enjoyable. Now at the outset, being the only passengers, I explained to the crew I wasn't sure how my kids would react to the fish dying. So I told them that we might have to put the fish back (which they reluctantly understood) -- we'd wait and see how the kids felt about what we should do with the caught fish. So we get the first fishing spot and immediately the fish are practically jumping into the boat themselves. The crew is ecstatic. But my youngest son, at the time maybe four years old, is barely as big as some of these fish -- and they're a bit intimidating. Especially the 27 pound striper that we caught. Long story short, everywhere we went the fishing was great but tragically from the crew's perspective we only kept two. And we returned to dock only about two hours into our four hour day. I have a hilarious picture of Dylan with the 27 pounder held up next to him -- they're about the same length, and his expression is not a happy one. We gave that fish to the crew. The other 15 pounder a friend cooked that eve and was sensational. 

Thought you might get a kick out this, our only family fishing exoerience. Nonetheless, I think the kids are much more able seven years later and might just like the idea. We'd all go though, even if it is only they who are put to work!

PS - The picture with Dylan and the big fish is on film, but if I can figure out how to get it into here I'll post it.

----------


## phil62

So typical of great family historical stories and memories. The best laid plans of mice and men, often go astray.........


Amy

----------


## MIke R

Very funny.....I take it by the sizes of the fish you caught,they were either striped bass, or codfish

Well you are welcomed to be my guest and join me as a family on the boat in August....we've gone from foggy, raw, and cool - to sunny and very hot on this trip.....that icy cold beer is a mere 20 minutes away

----------


## DaveM

Almost all we caught were Striped Bass, including the two we kept. A few really ugly fish (Dogfish?)too, just to add to everyone's enjoyment. 

Funny you mention Cod -- a very simple French restaurant opened here in CT about 18 months ago. For whatever reason (my ignorance, I guess) I had never had a favorable opinion of Cod. Well the cooking at this this little non-descript shoebox space with posters for decor, is incredible. I am told the chef is getting a big award from CT Magazine. Anyway they make Cod three or four ways and every one is killer good. So now I'm a Cod Convert. 

And Amy, you are so right about the best plans going awry. It was truly a case of an event that was to be very enjoyable, but turned out the opposite. Though laughably so, for me at least! And recalling it was fun, too!!

----------


## MIke R

fresh Codfish rocks.....Fanizzis, where you were, does a mustard nut crusted baked Cod that is very very good...I love Cod cakes......Haddock is my number one seafood choice always, but cod is way up there..
no cod tonight...I'm steaming these guys up and doing a pasta fra diavolo with lobster

somebodys gotta eat these damn things

----------


## KevinS

> fresh Codfish rocks.....Fanizzis, where you were, does a mustard nut crusted baked Cod that is very very good...



I like the mustard nut crusted Cod at Fanizzis too.  I tried it on a suggestion from Mike, but would have probably picked it off the menu even without the suggestion.

----------


## MIke R

well Kevin ol boy..I thought I was going up to NH for Lena's birthday yesterday and someone gave me a nice big piece of Toro, which I was going to drop some off to you at a clandestine meeting  somewhere on RT 495 ...but I am going up this morning instead and the Toro  didnt make it through the evening....

sorry

----------


## KevinS

No worries - I'm sure that it was tasty.

----------


## sbhlvr

> PS...I am banned from going to the Beachcomber unless I am with my wife...for very good reasons...loooooong history with that joint..LOL
> 
> one of the greatest seashore bars out there for sure



love the 'comer. I've been told I am their best customer and a walking billboard. 
So glad that you "get the Outer Cape". I can't speak for lower and mid Cape waters but from the elbow to the hook, the waters are clear and beautiful. 
The Cape is only real reason why I'm still in the Northeast. The Pina Colada song ( from the early 80's) is kinda hokey but pulls at my soul. That song was written by a guy on the Cape.

I was tired of my lady
We'd been together too long
Like a worn-out recording
Of a favorite song
So while she lay there sleeping
I read the paper in bed
And in the personal columns
There was this letter I read

"If you like Pina Coladas
And getting caught in the rain
If you're not into yoga
If you have half a brain
If you'd like making love at midnight
In the dunes on the Cape
Then I'm the love that you've looked for
Write to me and escape."

I didn't think about my lady
I know that sounds kind of mean
But me and my old lady
Have fallen into the same old dull routine
So I wrote to the paper
Took out a personal ad
And though I'm nobody's poet
I thought it wasn't half bad

"Yes I like Pina Coladas
And getting caught in the rain
I'm not much into health food
I am into champagne
I've got to meet you by tomorrow noon
And cut through all this red-tape
At a bar called O'Malley's
Where we'll plan our escape."

So I waited with high hopes
And she walked in the place
I knew her smile in an instant
I knew the curve of her face
It was my own lovely lady
And she said, "Oh it's you."
Then we laughed for a moment
And I said, "I never knew."

That you like Pina Coladas
Getting caught in the rain
And the feel of the ocean
And the taste of champagne
If you'd like making love at midnight
In the dunes of the Cape
You're the lady I've looked for
Come with me and escape

----------


## MIke R

yep....my heart belongs to this place for sure...the light..the colors...the aromas..unlike anything anywhere else....a *lot* of history for me here....good and bad...a lot of dreams both professional and personal came true out here for me.....don't know what I'd do without this place, and every year with the wharf for sale we  all have to hold our breaths all winter....but what will be ...will be...in my will it states I want to get one of those dedicated memorial park benches facing the water in the park between the wharves...and I want  it to  have my name on a plaque which has my years here on earth....and I want it to say "he loved P Town, and P Town loved him back"....

my Beachcomber  days are clearly in the rear view mirror.....but my oh my....between the Beachcomber and Autour, I honestly don't know how I am here today....LOL

----------


## MIke R

BTW it was nice to finally meet you .....albeit brief..maybe another time for drinks?

----------


## MIke R

> If you'd like making love at midnight
> In the dunes of the Cape





:-))))))))))

nuthin like it

----------


## andynap

You better watch it- you are pining too much.  }:|

----------


## MIke R

LOL....nah

----------


## sbhlvr

> Originally Posted by sbhlvr
> 
> If you'd like making love at midnight
> In the dunes of the Cape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya on all those topics, especially that last remark!! 
I want my ashes spread over the National Seashore and a bench at the beach. All my close loved ones know of my intentions!! 

I started going to the comer in '81 but have been spending my summers ( all but 2) there. We're not at the comer at night much just because we're too tired from the days activities. however, if there is a band i really want to see, i'll definitely go.


Have you been to BP bistro/bakery in Wellfleet?? Two French guys own it and the baked items are very good. Check it out...on the corner of route 6 and the road to Macquire's Landing beach.

Lastly, I want to thank you so very much for getting the Pati bag for moi!!!! We should definitely get together for some drinks.

----------


## MIke R

I have been really wanting to get to that French bakery..I have heard all about it...I will eventually.

my pleasure on the bag....just call if you are coming out...I am always here

----------


## Eve

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
>  its where I met the love of my life
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you met Martin in St Barths?



HAHAHAHAHA
I need a trip to P town for sure.  I am going to plan one for a day in the next few weeks

----------


## MIke R

let me know....I'm here full time til last week of August..than weekends only to Ocotber

----------

